# Let's see those silver king wingbars



## npence (Sep 4, 2012)

My new favorite bike is the silver king m137 also known as a wingbar. Would like to see some pictures of all the ones out there. Please show them if you have one will be great for reference. Thanks


----------



## npence (Sep 5, 2012)

Are these that rare only a few exist. Will post mine when I get it back together.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 5, 2012)

They are not common, having all the original parts, impossible nearly.
Mine is disassembled to polish and upgrade with some recently acquired parts and will post when finished.
Chris


----------



## fordsnake (Sep 5, 2012)

*Here's mine...*






The photo resolution sucks...I'll try to get some better pics.


----------



## kingsilver (Sep 5, 2012)

*Sk m137*

A complete s k m137 with all the correct parts is very rare.  Probably as rare as the s k mo37 flo-cycle. Seems like i've seen more vintage photos of the mo37 than the m137.


----------



## bike (Sep 5, 2012)

*those in the kow*

talk about blue fends blue vs stainless vs alum vs cresent v gothic etc


----------



## kingsilver (Sep 5, 2012)

*Sk m137*

Nice bike fordsnake!!!


----------



## Mole (Sep 5, 2012)

kingsilver said:


> Nice bike fordsnake!!!




It really is


----------



## bike (Sep 5, 2012)

*yeaow*

rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kingsilver (Sep 5, 2012)

*S k 137*

These s k bikes were designed to ride - not as fragile as some people think.... I rode my mo37 flo-cycle on this years "rolling relics," san francisco  ride.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 5, 2012)

I've seen more than one wingbar with the rear dropout snapped off and also the bottom top tube on the flocycle tends to bend upwards so no longer parallel.
All of these have scratches and dings that no amount of sanding will cure and the fenders thin and frail (which is why they are missing a lot).
As much as I love silver kings, I would not classify them a durable at all, BUT that's okay because design is paramount and along with production, cost, and WW2 scraps, lack of durability as well has contributed to their rariety...which to me is also important.

Nice bike Carlton (are we going to have to fight over the next finned delta hornlight coming to ebay?)

Chris


----------



## kingsilver (Sep 5, 2012)

*Sk m137*

I know were talking about s k m137, but if you have any photos of a flo-cycle upper bottom tube damage please post them i'd like to see. I ride my mo37 all the time with no damage. Last long ride with the flo-cycle was the "rolling relics" san francisco ride.  Thanks.


----------



## kingsilver (Sep 5, 2012)

*S k m137 POST*







 MO37


----------



## petritl (Sep 6, 2012)

A few years back I was helping an aquantience move, there was one of these aluminum bikes hanging, he mentioned the fenders were wrong and someone drilled a small hole in the frame.

He is not a bike guy but is a border, what is a basket case of this model worth?


----------



## slick (Sep 6, 2012)

kingsilver said:


> MO37





Great bike Kingsilver, and thanks again for coming on the San Francisco ride! You and that bike handled the 13 mile ride just fine. That bike is always the star of our rides when you bring it out. In Alameda evryone loved it also. Just have to make sure we have our sunglasses on before we look at it!


----------



## kingsilver (Sep 6, 2012)

*Sk m137*

Hey slick sorry to hear about injury...hope you heal soon ... Probably see you guys next summer on another "rolling relics" ride - had a great time!  I'll ride my fragile silver king again. Thanks. Steve.


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 6, 2012)

Sooo, maybe I should have bought that perfect, gleaming, original condition Wingbar last year that was only 80mi away for $1,600?


----------



## oldy57 (Sep 6, 2012)

Did someone say they break at the dropout. 



I bought this a year or more ago. This is all I got. the dropout was broken right through the adjuster screw. 




I brought the bike to a guy who works on a lot of early motorcycles, Indians and Harleys. He welded it and we drilled and threaded it. It is hard to tell where the weld is. I have been riding it and it is holding out. The frame has a lot of deep scratches and chips in it. It makes a nice rider.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 6, 2012)

kingsilver said:


> I know were talking about s k m137, but if you have any photos of a flo-cycle upper bottom tube damage please post them i'd like to see. I ride my mo37 all the time with no damage. Last long ride with the flo-cycle was the "rolling relics" san francisco ride.  Thanks.




I am not saying that by riding a flocycle it will turn to dust, but I have studied silver kings enough and have 5, so qualified enough to make an opinion based on my observations.

Exhibit A



Exhibit B



Exhibit C
Nate's flocycle, but pics on the cabe are no longer available.

It is what it is... they are outstanding bicycles and highly appreciated by me, but claiming durability by a simple ride and babying a 4K bike ain't the same thing as evaluating the evidence from how they were originally used.

Now, I would like to see more wingbars with the intent of this thread...

Chris


----------



## slick (Sep 6, 2012)

Maybe they break when the adjuster screws freeze up in the aluminum and when you try to loosen it, SNAP! Just like spark plugs stripping out in an aluminum head on a car. I'm sure it also depends on who is riding the bike and how hard they rode it back in the days. Obviously they were not made for a guy over 200 lbs to be riding around in my opinion. Especially for the fact that they have 24" wheels leads me to beleive they were for the kids of the time. Look at the ads, do you see anyone older then 15 on one? I havn't. 

Oh and my San Francisco ride wasn't an easy ride. Ask anybody who rode it. It had numerous hills, and 13-14 miles of riding on numerous terrain up and down driveways, and unpaved roads, and some steep downhills that the brakes HAD to be ridden on hard so that is a bit further then going to the local corner store at a pace that doesn't break a sweat. He rode it on the Alameda ride as well a month later which was an 18 mile ride.


----------



## kingsilver (Sep 6, 2012)

*m137*

thanks for the photos scrubbinrims - i'll try not to run into any brick walls...or high curbs. steve.


----------



## krateman (Sep 8, 2012)

THAT is one very righteous bike! That Flo bike is really neat, too.  I hope you got a great deal on it. Where did you find it and in what condition?


----------



## kingsilver (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks krateman!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 16, 2012)

*finished...for now*

So I put my '38 hawthorne duralium together this weekend after a thorough polish and picking up aluminum bars/speedo neck, hex truss rods, truss rod button recently.
Still in search of the correct SK troxel undercarriage (came from a Rollfast...same top, different with nose spring), ducktail fenders and finned hornlight to paint blue.  Blue face speedo head incoming.
All of the electrical is hooked up and the conduit through the hex truss rods is connected.
I am happy with it as it stands (with all original sk parts complimented with a good set of fingered grips and centipede tires) until the rest is gathered.
Also attaching a pic on how it started with a frame and a butterfly stand.














Chris


----------



## petritl (Sep 16, 2012)

I ran into an aqantience of mine who I last seen about 4 years ago. About 8 years ago I noticed an aluminum bike he had in his garage. He mentioned selling it to me but got squirrelly when I asked about price. I wasn't into bicycles at the time so I didn't pursue the matter any more.

Yesterday , I asked about the bike and he said he hadn't peddled it, as I recall the fenders wheels and handle bar is incorrect and it is missing the headlight and battey tube.

The question is how much is a Wingbar frame and forks worth? He is looking for me to be the buyer and seller. I need to offer him a trade or money but want to be fair to both him and I.

Thanks


----------



## npence (Oct 2, 2012)

Finally got my wingbar all cleaned up. Now it is one of my favorite bikes can sit and stare at it for hours.


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 2, 2012)

npence said:


> Finally got my wingbar all cleaned up. Now it is one of my favorite bikes can sit and stare at it for hours.




I understand, that is one beautiful rare bike.  Great job on the clean up!!!!!!!!


----------



## fordsnake (Oct 2, 2012)

Nate, amazing what you did with those fenders...it's beautiful!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Oct 2, 2012)

Mole said:


> It really is




OMG, man.  That's a stunner!


----------

